
Telecommuting Can Make the Office a Lonely Place, a Study Says - trustfundbaby
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/business/telecommuting-can-make-the-office-a-lonely-place-a-study-says.html?_r=0
======
jjp
I can relate to the research. In an office of about 70 staff there are days
when we have less than 10 people at their office desk (either because they are
working from home or on client sites). And it certainly makes me question why
I bother going into the office on those days.

